# Joseph F. Curreri  1st SFG



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 8, 2007)

The 1st Special Forces Group (Airborne) held a memorial service Nov. 1 for Staff Sgt. Joseph F. Curreri at the Four Chaplains Memorial Chapel, Fort Lewis, Wash. Curreri died in a non-combat incident Oct. 26 while serving in Operation Enduring Freedom in the Phillipines. (Photo by Staff Sgt. Andrew Kosterman/1st Special Forces Group (Airborne) Public Affairs Office


----------



## Ex3 (Nov 8, 2007)

May he rest in peace.


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 8, 2007)

RIP


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 8, 2007)

Rest in Peace

http://www.groups.sfahq.com/1st/curreri_joseph_kit_1st.htm


----------



## car (Nov 8, 2007)

God bless him and his family.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 8, 2007)

RIP.


----------



## tova (Nov 8, 2007)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Pete031 (Nov 8, 2007)

Rest In Peace,
   Pro Patria


----------



## 0699 (Nov 9, 2007)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 9, 2007)

RIP Staff Sgt Curreri

Prayers out to your family and brothers in arms

LL


----------

